# Lexington outing 1-12-03



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Steely Head, sorry that was suppose to be SteelYarn I think.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

This was my first time ice fishing and I think I'm ready to do it again. Next time I'll bring a pole and boot cleats.

As expected it was a lot of fun and I enjoyed meeting everyone and seeing familiar faces. Look forward to doing it again.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Well with riverboy and rookie1 on board, it looks like about 30 were there. Any more?


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

What a great time! From my wife Annie and myself, Thanks to all you great folks that stopped in, and met at the harbor. It was easy to see why this is called Michigan Sportsman! Everyone we met from the time we opened to the last faces we saw on the ice at sunset was the greatest! Shoeman, thanks for breakfast! It was great! I gotta say I don't ever remember having more fun at work!
Its great to see all the pictures, and hear that everyone had a great time. I really enjoyed sliding around on the ice for a while with the crew, and had some fun! I would like to nominate Walleye Mike for fearless fisherman of the day! I don't know many fisherman that can take 10 nice minnows like that a day! LOL!! I wish I could help some with the names list, but I was suffering from new name overload within the first hour of the day! I can say that we met at least 50 new friends, and hope to see you all back often. I also saw at least 10 locals on the ice yesterday. They didn't have much luck either, but everyone I saw was having fun! I even got a shocker when my daughter found me on the ice! She and her fiance were out in there shanty enjoying the fun too! 
Some of you may know Harold Hasting. He is the sports reporter for Times Herald/Pennypincher/Shopper. He heard about the outing and stopped at the store yesterday. Luckily a couple guys off the ice were here to give him a real time report. He was excited to see the group on the ice, and is printing a story about you all in an upcoming report. It may be in next weeks paper so keep an eye out, and will let you know what I find.  
Thanks to everyone for being responsible and making sure things got picked up! I made a late day run around the ice, and found nothing for the trash barrels! Great Job Everyone! I learned a few things that I can do to make the outing more fun here. Can't wait to see you all again! 
Keep your tip up, and your bait wet! Good Luck!!
Mike


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Mike, thanks for everything. Myself and trout were the first couple of guys that you talked to when you first came out on the ice. We were fishing right by lawnmower man and the crew from "Deliverance" (I am glad that they decided to hide in their shanty). I was the one with the black carhardts and trout had the funky fishing pole.

thanks again,

tubejig


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Crew from Deliverance? Which shanty were they in? 

pmtiny and I were two shanties east of where tubejig and trout started fishing at. I swear, that king was as shiny as a new dime when pmtiny pulled it through the ice. Must have something to do with being in a bucket that tiny is sitting on for a few hours. Poor fish, must have been a painful death. Maybe thats where they get the term "but ugly".

TK fell in? 

When people are doing shots at 9:20 AM, on a Sunday, with church bells in the background . . . well . . . the Allmighty is gonna get someone wet!  Although TK is probably the least deserving of a soaking.

Another great time at an outing. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Brian S, did you see that huge shanty that was laying on the ice with the cooler next to it? Those guys showed up and set that jumbo up right next to us. What a sight it was to behold!!!!! I wish that I would have gotten a pic of that mess.


tubejig


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Always a good time when the crew from MS.com gets together. The Lexington Icecapades was no exception.

Hats off to Mike at Mullins for helping to make this a fun outing. You run a fine store and I know where I will be buying bait and tackle when I fish the Thumb.

Thanks for the awesome chili Mags, that really hit the spot.

It was good to see some familliar faces and make some new friends.

Hey did anyone see the drunk who kept banging on the docks?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

it was fun just watching the "crew" bowl from 100 yards away. mags and couple of us were in the parking lot wondering " what the #$%@ are they doing?" 

mags i was happy to meet you. i am glad the pamprin helped!  

TANGLEKNOT next time you have to pee, we will get the "bearded lady" most of you know him as essox, chromium and myself to encourage a couple of fellas to lend us there shanty for a couple of minutes. ok, sfk you can play too. that way if you get wet it is not the fault of the ice. sorry you fell through.

the dude with the hammer wants to be a member. he asked what type of hazing he had to go through to get in. seems he liked shoeman and essox. he will register as hammerman.

the hammerman is a fellow that took his hammer to the steel dock girders and beat them several times. he said it made the fish move. the first time he did it it made most of us move, about 4 to 8 inches high! then there was talk about making a bigger hole to get rid of the body! as soon as he saw the beer he came running. left with a couple in his pockets too. hehe

in all fairness though. hammerman put a little steelhead on the ice! maybe there is something to it.
 

thanks for a great time. i really enjoy meeting everyone and hangingout. thnaks for lunch mags, mike thanks for all you did in helping us put this outing together. 

oh! i almost forgot. did anyone get any pictures of any of mags "moves" he has got some you know. what a blast. p.b.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Tangleknot, I am srry ya went through the ice...you seem to like getting wet...I had ringside seats to Shoeman's "Safe Ice Seminar", and after close review of the pic I can see that you did Indeed miss the presentation Ralf, next time you will need to have a sign-in sheet, so we know everyone that should be there is really there


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

who said anything about catching any fish???? we dont need no stinking fish. at least for all of us to have a good time, we dont, fish catching is just a bonus!!

it was great seeing all of you again, or for those i have never met before it was great meeting you. there were so many guys that i know i didnt meet everyone so i wont even go into names for fear that i might screw some of them up.

i dont think the locals want us to come back though. there was more bsing and laughter going on than there was fishing, but that is just about par for an outing isnt it?? 

if i can get the pics downloaded tonight i will be sure to post them. i got some good ones of the blue ball being cut and some of the other hysterics that we were surronded by.

before i forget though, i have to thank mags for the chili!! it was some of the best chili that i have ever had. my wife sure doesnt make chili like that and probably never will. but i do want the recipie if you can give it out.

thanks again to all for the good time, we should do it again real soon.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I will be sure to attend the next "safe ice" seminar for sure!

Also, please let me know if anyone is having a seminar titled, "The proper way to exit a drift boat." I would also like to sign up for that one.

This seems to be my registered trademark, LOL! That is going to have to change, and SOON!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Glad to see you got out of the water Tanglesplash!


----------



## pmtiny (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey guys
It was nice meeting all of you sunday. We had to cut out at noon, so we(Brian S & I) didn't get a chance to talk with everyone and share some drinks. Had a blast & made salmon patties that night with the King I caught. It was fun fighting it. I look forward to getting together with you guys again on another outing.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thats a good one Kirk. But I do believe You will pay for it also.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

What a trip. It sure was nice to see everyone again. Great turnout indeed. Fishing was slow but I am getting pretty used to that. Laughter was everywhere.
About the only thing I had going was that my bowling game was on. 
So many people to mention. But, I really need to take the opportunity to thank Mags. From day one this man goes out of his way for people whenever he is around. Great food, booze, and a nice person. How kind. Thanks Rich.

Sarah fell in AGAIN. What can I say except she can't blame this one on me OR the short bus. LOL

Here are some pictures from the outing.

Shoeman in deep discussion with Trout. Me, Tubejib and Tbone and Quix also.








No fishing here








Warren enjoying a FREE ringpop from Mullins Sports. Thank You, you made their day. It was right up there with Bowling!!








ESOX, Tubejig and Trout








SFK and Kingfisher2 playing with the boys. No wonder they never stop talking about these guys.
























Looks cold.









More to come.......


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Me asking Ralf "Are you sure old man"?








Shoeman Bowling. "The Launch". Gunrod helps for added speed.








Right down the pipe!!








Damn, I left the Ten pin again.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Interesting day and met quite a few people. Ypsi hung in there till about 5:45 and had one hit. My sons and I left about 6pm to the sounds of some singing coming from N.O's shanty in the dark. Could've been a steelhead tune or chant not sure at this point.

JnpCook ...was nice fishing with you. Anytime your ready pm me and we'll ice fish up there when your ready. I spend waay to much time up there fishing by myself the company would be great.

Didn't recognize Tubejig with a hat on. Was looking for that hair thing.

Walleye Mike. We'll bump into each other yet. Talking to Shoeman it seems that once again you guys helped my wayward son's out again. The two young fella's that spilled the minnows that froze to the ground were them. I love it when I find this stuff out and go back and play 20 questions. " Geez, how'd the old man know ?" 

Talking to Mike Mullins at the end of the day found him to be somewhat amazed that there wasn't any trash on the ice. There a motely and apparently fun crew Mike but they left it like they found it, as any sportsman should. Mike you did a fantastic job !

All in all it was a great day. No fish but new friends. You can't beat that.

Joe


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Joeker51 _
> * My sons and I left about 6pm to the sounds of some singing coming from N.O's shanty in the dark. Could've been a steelhead tune or chant not sure at this point.*


Well I think it was our final attempt to catch a Steelie...We were chaning the words to songs, making them describe the day, and trying to really piss off them fish with our horrible voices so they would jump through our holes and attack us...It DIDN'T work  

Nice meeting ya Joeker and thanks for the tips!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Great pictures! Sorry I couldn't make it, seems like the usual good time was had by all. I had to pull out at the last nimute, due to change in circumstances. 
Next time I am in Lexington, I am giving Mr Mulins some business!
DaveW


----------

